# As per treaty, Canada collects for IRS



## iota2014 (Jul 30, 2015)

The IRS has (seldom-used) mutual collection agreements with six countries, of which Canada is one.

A USC living in Canada has been forced by Canada to pay a disputed IRS CBT penalty of $120,000 plus interest.

Federal Tax Crimes: Court Sustains $10,000 Per Year § 6038(b) Penalty for Form 5471 Noncompliance for Taxpayer Who Withdrew from 2009 OVDP (8/9/17)

Us Court Upholds Irs Penalty On Us Expat Demanding Tax Refund - International Adviser


----------

